# Comparador de voltaje



## licarter (Ene 12, 2008)

necesito hacer un circuito con un voltaje que varia de 0V a 10 V y que un led  se prenda  justo a los 8V o que tenga un potenciometro para  regular  el voltaje de encendido de el LED 

el voltaje me lo da otra cosa solo necesito  que el led prenda a un voltaje determinado  alrededor de 8 V  y que se pueda variar  a 7.5V o 9v  con un potenciometro 



 chao gracias


----------



## ferdinan202 (Ene 12, 2008)

desarrolla un spam y cero.... si no sabes hacerlo la otra solución y mas práctica un divisor de voltaje con el potenciometro en la salida .. los cálculos si son tu gran trabajo... ok good look


----------



## mabauti (Ene 12, 2008)

te puede servir un comparador de ventana:
http://www.unicrom.com/tut_comp_ventana.asp


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2008)

Mira esto
http://www.creatronica.com.ar/voltimetro.htm


----------



## pepechip (Ene 12, 2008)

hola

esto te puede servir


----------



## licarter (Ene 12, 2008)

gracias claro no se mucho pero algo entiendo  si pudieran me podrían dar el listado de componentes electrónicos del diagrama 


chao gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.
Te envío otra opción.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.

__________


----------



## lepre3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Estoy construyendo un comparador de ventana, pero necesito que me compare a 4 diferentes voltajes, cuando el voltaje de entrada sea igual a alguno de los cuatro solo ese se prenda y no los otros 3. El problema que tengo es que no se como conectar los 4 circuitos entre si


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola. 
No sé si esto es lo que buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lepre3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Muchas gracias elaficionado, me has ayudado bastante.


----------



## alex182 (Jun 30, 2009)

hola que tal, yo estoy haciendo algo parecido, necesito un comparador que de salida me de un 1 logico o un 0 logico de pendiendo de una fotoresistencia para alimentar un pic, he intentado con un lm741 en la entrada inversora ajusto con un petenciometro de 50K un voltaje de mas o menos 5 v y en la entrada no inversora pongo mi fotoresistencia conectada a la fuente de 9 v y en serie con un potenciometro de 10K para regular el voltaje a 5.5v. El opam esta alimentado con 9v en el pin 7 y con tierra en el pin 4. Cuando le pongo un led si enciende y apaga pero cuando lo pongo al pic no hace nada ( estoy seguro de que el pic funciona correctamente).
Si alguien pudiera ayudarme muchas gracias


----------



## nietzche (Jun 30, 2009)

hola, en r1, pon la fotocelda y  en v+  le puedes poner los 5 volts, o el voltaje con el que alimentes al pic, el opamp es el lm339, y utiliza una fuente + y tierra, tu problema con el 741 fue que  el 741 necesita fuente bipolar y no es comparador de voltaje, el lm339 es un comparador y lo mejor es que es a colector abierto, si tienes dudas te puedo ayudar mas


----------



## jozzmggm (Mar 8, 2010)

Saludos,



busca el lm339, en su datasheet hay un diagrama para armar un comparador de voltaje como el que necesitas


----------



## marileo (May 3, 2010)

hola una consulta un 741 funciona con un voltaje de alimentacion de 2,5v, necesito controlar un encendido y apaga comparando dos voltajes pero la fuente de alimentacion lo dan 2 pilas recargables que suman 2,5 volt.  agradecere sus respuestas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2010)

Hola marileo

Creo que no puede funcionar el 741 con ese voltaje de alimentacón.

Ve las hojas de datos en este enlace:http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marileo (May 6, 2010)

gracias ya revise el data estoy por muy debajo de lo que necesita el integrado para su buen funcionamiento....
estube probando con transistores pero no funciona nada... 
tienes alguna idea de otro circuito.. el control lo debo hacer con una fotocelda...
gracias....


----------



## lansrock (Jun 14, 2011)

Que tal estoy realizando un comparador, solo que aqui el problema es que la fuente varia ya que es una pila de 9v, entonces lo que se necesita es que cuando la pila se descargue a menos de 6v, el led se apague y mientras la carga de la pila este entre 6 y 9 volts que permanezca encendido! 

espero su respuesta y ojala me puedan ayudar

oh, se me olvidaba mencionar que la intensidad del led no debe variar


----------

